# OFA Clearances



## arpenn (Feb 22, 2010)

Did the parents of your Golden Retriever have their OFA hips and elbow clearances? Heart and Eye Clearances? Please comment or explain if parent clearances are different. I am also curious how the price of the dog corresponds to the clearances the parents had but I didn't know how to tie that into the pole.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Isn't it CERF? Cool poll.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Millies father did, her mother did not. My new girl Brie is CKC reg. I have never had a dog that was registered this way. Can anyone enlighten me. Of course we got her because her owner is moving and cannot take two dogs. She is a beautiful dog.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

MILLIESMOM said:


> Millies father did, her mother did not. My new girl Brie is CKC reg. I have never had a dog that was registered this way. Can anyone enlighten me. Of course we got her because her owner is moving and cannot take two dogs. She is a beautiful dog.


CKC as in Canadian Kennel Club or CKC as in Continental Kennel Club?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Our puppy to be born in August- both parents have all 4 clearances. Mom has excellent hips- let's hope she passes on those great genes!!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't think Brooks' parents had either (as there is no information showing this on the K9 data site and my son's girlfriend wouldn't have asked as she just found an ad in the paper for "golden retriever puppies" and they bought Brooks).


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Bailey had none. I bought her from a byb. Both her parents had no health issues and they were getting up there in age.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Riley's Dad had all 4 clearances. His mother had everything but elbows.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

one of my dogs was byb, hence, no clearances in parents, the other three are from dogs that had all four clearances listed plus some.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

My first golden...20 some years ago didn't have any of the appropriate clearances. (someone who liked their golden and wanted her to have a litter before they spayed her!) I have learned quite a bit since then.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Casey: I am unsure if his parents had their clearances 
Faelan: All 4 listed plus thyroid, PRA and penn hip 
Towhee: All 4 listed plus PRA for both ;thyroid and penn hip for the sire


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

You betcha...and I have copies of them too


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Priska had none but Titus had them,all!.


----------

